# PS7 CMYK Werte auch in Dezimal(0-255) statt Prozent möglich?



## Suxo (27. August 2004)

Moin

Ich denke mein Topic sagt schon alles... 
Ist es möglich Photoshop 7 so einzustellen, dass ich die Werte für CMYK auch in Dezimal (0-255) statt in Prozent eingeben kann?

Also quasi 255 255 255 255 (statt 100% 100% 100% 100%)

Gruss Suxo


----------



## Tobias Menzel (27. August 2004)

Hi,

m.E. nicht:





> _Photosop-Dokumentation:_
> So legen Sie Farben über numerische Werte fest
> 
> Führen Sie einen der folgenden Schritte aus:
> ...



Gruß


----------



## Suxo (30. August 2004)

jo danke für deine mühe ... 

das problem hat sich schon erledigt

mfg suxo


----------

